# NGD: Ibanez PF-40F TBL (56k...might be fine)



## Volsung (May 20, 2009)

Yup, two within two days, I have two 'NGDs'. Though, like my new Schecter, the 'new' in NGD doesn't really apply here. I've had this for about two weeks now. It was just until recently that I finally bought myself a camera. 

What we have here is an Ibanez PF-40 TBL that I bought at this old antique guitar shop for around $180 with a gig bag. 
































As one can see, it looks fantastic. Besides the back of the neck, everything is flame maple (even the sides have a flame hint to them). I've needed a new acoustic for awhile now (old one is now retired) and this thing suits me just fine. This was made in 94' in Korea and I think it was designed for the bargin shopper, which is fine. The action is a tiny bit high, but my fingers need a good work out, so it's stayin' for right now. Tone is faily warm and very vibrant. All notes are crysta clear with no buzz. 

I've always wanted a guitar with some kind of blue burst. Next I'd like something with a trans-black blue burst, but that probably won't happen for a while.

I'm wasn't familiar with this model at all and when I go to search for it online I come up close to nothing. I don't think it's rare or anything like that, but then again, what do I know. 

Well, there ya go. Hope everyone enjoyed this little display. Sorry, no 'epic' picstory and no sound clips either (I don't have a mic). Later.


----------



## liamh (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats, that finish is really pretty.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats, that looks pretty


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats! I really like how the blue stain looks on the flame grain patterns. Very nice


----------



## DluX213 (Oct 8, 2009)

that's awesome I have almost the exact same guitar except mine is the IBANEZ PF40mnce
exact color but mine has gold tuning keys and is cutaway with fishman EQ and pickups
good find


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 9, 2009)

Love that shade of blue, too! Really pretty find, congrats!


----------

